# Is magic too clichÃ©?



## Alex (Jul 8, 2012)

So I was thinking about how magic is used in fantasy.  It seems as if it is almost always used in the same way.  By that I mean mages and witches and things.  Does anyone think this is clichÃ©? How would you see it used differently? I'm looking for examples to inspir me.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 8, 2012)

Try the Thomas Covenant books by Stephen R. Donaldson. (Lord Foul's Bane, The Illearth War, The Power that Preserves) or The Chronicles of Amber, by Roger Zelazny.  They have magic, but not mages or witches.


----------



## Chilari (Jul 8, 2012)

Magic itself is not a cliche. It is an element of fantasy, and depending on who you ask, part of the real world too. Or if you ask others, it is, to paraphrase Clarke, any technology which is beyond a character's capacity to understand. Magic comes in many forms. Particular ways of dealing with it in fantasy have been used more than other ways.

I think the problem with magic is when a writer adopts a magic system they didn't create. Making your magic system wholly your own means it is a system which is not overused. Robin Hobb does magic in a new way with the Farseer books which I find refreshing and logical. Terry Pratchett deals with the two magic systems humourously and in a way where actually, it's not that big of a deal - the wizards don't use it because it can destroy the world, the witches are really more community figures who rarely have to use it, because people are superstitious. The best book to look at the witches' magic would probably be Wee Free Men and the rest of the Tiffany Aching books because she's learning about magic in them.

Good luck.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jul 8, 2012)

It sounds like what you're objecting to is the concept of mages separate from the populace--"some people can do magic." I see two alternatives to this. Either have magic be ambient and available to all--"everyone can do magic"--or have it be a natural force, outside our grasp--"nobody can do magic." (A subtype of the latter is when people can't make magic, but they can build devices to channel it when it's present, a bit like powering a mill through the flow of a river.)


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 8, 2012)

I would think in terms of evolution. Humans and other creatures tend to adapt to the world around them and I would find it interesting if EVERYONE could use magic since they live in a world that has always had magic present and have adapted to it. Maybe in most people it manifests as a single minor ability (tying/untying shoes, lighting a lamp... cantrips). Maybe it manifests itself with a set of "powers or abilities" depending on the region/climate they live in. Those that live in the arctic for example could have the abilities to adhere to slippery surfaces, shield against the wind, and create small fires (not fireballs, just a single small flame that could light tinder or burn unaided for heat).


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 8, 2012)

I wouldn't say so. Just because it is used a lot doesn't mean it is cliche. With that mentality then why write a story with a villain or conflict? I mean, how many times has that been done?

There are many different forms and classifications of magic so it is pretty widespread. Plus magic can be dated back thousands of years into ancient religions from very old cultures and beliefs. So if it was good enough to use for storytelling back then, then it should be good now.


----------



## SeverinR (Jul 9, 2012)

My previous thought on elves being cliche might apply here, but I will adjust it for the question.

Most dramatic stories have firearms in them, are they cliche?

Cliche is doing the same thing the same way, but magic is different in every world. Firearms are basically the same metal spitter.

Like everything in writing, there must be guidelines so its not throw the world out of balance, be unbelieveable, or be so powerful no one would need to get out of bed.

Cliche is in the writer, not what is written.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 9, 2012)

There are different ways to use magic. I agree that the "mage and witch" manifestations are cliche, same thing with relying too heavily on basic/opposing "elements"-- fire, water, wind, earth. However, I still use them as a SMALL part of the magic in my world. I prefer to use it as an arbitrary force, where seemingly random people have one form of magic or another (with various uses and purposes such as making things float, shadowmelding, passing through walls, slight of hand, healing/curing type magics, as well as typical fireballs or lightning bolts here and there). Some people never realize they have it, others ignore it, others use it in secret, and others use it openly at risk of societal consequences (since magic is generally frowned upon and/or banned in most areas of my fantasy world). I think if you implement magic in a way that fits the culture of your society, including historical impacts it had, attitudes toward it, the ethics/morals involved with using it, then you can make magic believable.


----------



## Bear (Jul 10, 2012)

I think certain types of magic is cliche. Take the fireball or lightning bolt. I think with the idea of magic you can really open the door for some wondrous things. If you stick to the staples then, ya it can be cliche.


----------



## danr62 (Jul 10, 2012)

Brandon Sanderson does a great job of building unique magic systems. It might be a good idea to read his essays on the subject. Here are links to Sandersons First and Second Laws, respectively:

Brandon Sanderson: Sanderson's First Law

Brandon Sanderson: Sanderson's Second Law


----------



## ANewMe23 (Jul 16, 2012)

I think magic works as long as there are rules on how it works.


----------



## BeigePalladin (Jul 16, 2012)

everythings cliche. don't worry about it. what matters is quality, not if somethings been done before


----------

